# Dog deaths Chinese jerky



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Chinese jerky dog treats death toll rises to 600 | Mail Online

Read this a few days back and forgot to share


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd be dubious of buying any food product from China tbh - whether it was for human consumption or dogs. That includes natural medicines too.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Who knows what the Chinese put in food, for animals or humans, 
After all the publicity about these treats, which has been going on for ages, I am surprised anyone still buys them, the Chinese have no regard for animals anyway [not all Chinese obviously]


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

A lot of treats are made in China, I just don't buy them for my lot. Very sad for these dogs


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

this is very sad news indeed... I have seen a lot of chinese products and one thing I noticed, some of their packaging doesn't give information on what ingredients etc. on it.


----------



## dogandcat (Oct 31, 2013)

so sad! stop eat dog


----------



## gamefacebookdevelop (Nov 4, 2013)

Federal animal health officials announced Tuesday that Chinese jerky treats have caused a mysterious illness outbreak in more than 3,600 dogs (and ten cats) and the death of about 600 pets. But in spite of running more than 1,000 tests and visiting multiple manufacturers, the FDA still isnt sure what it is in the chicken, duck, and sweet potato jerky that is making the animals sick. To date, testing for contaminants in jerky treats has not revealed a cause for the illnesses, said deputy director for the FDAs Center for Veterinary Medicine Martine Hartogensis.


----------



## advocate for animals (Sep 11, 2013)

I never buy any pet, or human food products made in China.

Too many incidents to take the risk.

There's also the horrific cruelty they inflict on animals, and their own people. Best to try and avoid supporting that kind of culture.

Yes, it does occur everywhere, but they seem to be particularly brutal when it comes to their treatment of animals.

Too many news stories to think otherwise.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I try not to buy anything made in China, they are barbaric where animals are concerned, its very difficult when a lot of things are manufactured in China, but I always look at labels etc


----------

